# Maumee



## jiggin'fool

I was just wondering when everyone thought the first limit would be pulled this year!?? I was thinking Thursday with the water temp rising and air temps looking warmer in the upcoming days after Saturday... Pretty sure I have know idea but am being optimistic since a buddy and I are coming out for the weekend that Friday! Lol I am ready!!!! Whether the fish are or not! Don't worry... I will bring the fish with me when I come! Lol


----------



## 9Left

there are fish being caught, no limits yet that ive seen,but the action should be pickin up this weekend and definitely in the coming weeks..


----------



## Bassthumb

I saw quite a few fishing today when I took a walk down there. Didn't see any fish caught. It was high, pretty swift and muddy.


----------



## jiggin'fool

I also had a question about fort meigs.... Is there a height that you can't make it out to the peninsula? And do you have to wade or can you walk around that slack water? For some reason I thought you couldn't go around cause of private property? Thanks in advance.


----------



## fisherboy

Most assurely you can not legally walk around the slack water. It is private property & the land owners do not appreciate it.


----------



## 21579

I second fisherboy. Don't do it.


----------



## jiggin'fool

That's what I thought.... What's the height that makes it tough to get to it?


----------



## 21579

I'm no expert at that crossing, maybe someone else can chime in, but I'd say around 582. Now if we get an east wind the water can back up in that slack water and and make it uncrossible by wadding, even at a lower height. Seen many a eye crazy fisherman darn near doggy paddle over there cause they saw guys on the peninsula.(who got there by boat) I wouldn't want to start my day soaked.


----------



## bassmaster419

Seen a limit today! I caught 3 legal and 2 foul at bluegrass the line started firing bout 10 this mornin there were fish caught

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Hammb

I was at buttonwood from about 8-10:30.

Pulled one large legal female and had one foul hooked jack. And probably about 6-7 carp, most of which were snagged.

Definitely a fun and gorgeous morning on the river.


----------



## jiggin'fool

Has anyone walked out to the point At fort meigs? Just wondering with the ice if it changed at all?


----------



## BFG

There were guys walking across there yesterday. Up to the top of their waders, but they were doing it. 

I saw one fish for about every three anglers yesterday. Saw two guys with three, two guys with two, and the rest were singles or zeros. I caught two in about 2.5 hours. 

I forgot to bring my patience yesterday, and when the newbie militia showed up downstream of me, I should have known that the time to move was now. 
It was horrible...very rarely have I seen two guys utterly and completely screw up the four guys above them, the two guys below them, and the boat out in front of them. At one point, there were no less than 6 guys tangled together. 

I feel I could have ground out a limit yesterday had I wanted to stay, but it would have taken a very long time to get 'em. Just not that many fish here yet, but hopefully that changes very soon.


----------



## BFG

One thing to add...the fish I saw kept were on the smallish side...mostly 15-20" fish, although I did see one big jack that was snagged that was probably 5-6#.


----------



## Redhunter1012

BFG said:


> One thing to add...the fish I saw kept were on the smallish side...mostly 15-20" fish, although I did see one big jack that was snagged that was probably 5-6#.


I got 3, 1 being a 5lb jack. Nate and I left shortly after you arrived. Atleast I think it was you and 3 buddies. It appeared your first cast went straight back to a bush about 20 feet behind you. If it wasn't you, then I was making fun of a complete stranger


----------



## BFG

Thought it looked like you but I couldn't tell for sure. Yep...new line...slippery! LOL

You must be lost...why you gotta fish my side?


----------



## Redhunter1012

BFG said:


> Thought it looked like you but I couldn't tell for sure. Yep...new line...slippery! LOL
> 
> You must be lost...why you gotta fish my side?


As a wise man once asked, Buttonwood is broke


----------



## bassmaster419

Anyone having any luck today? Headin up after work only gonna have 2 hrs to fish...

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## bassmaster419

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## bassmaster419

Yesterdays pics

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Mortifero

todays catch


----------



## Jmsteele187

Snags were hittin' really good on every color I through today, lol.


----------



## Hammb

I'm with ya Steele. I was catching fish yesterday at buttonwood and for some reason opted to try bluegrass today. Didn't catch anything but a whole lotta river bottom. Even tried going from 1/2 oz to 3/8, and still nothing. A few less snags with the lighter weight but no fish. 

I'd rather catch carp than rocks. I saw a couple fish caught but nothing on my lines..


----------



## jiggin'fool

Accu weather over the next few days is calling for about 2 inches of rain from Wednesday through friday... Will the river completely blow up for the weekend?


----------



## rutnut245

jiggin'fool said:


> Accu weather over the next few days is calling for about 2 inches of rain from Wednesday through friday... Will the river completely blow up for the weekend?


I sure hope so. The high water should bring in a good push of fish.


----------



## 9Left

rutnut245 said:


> I sure hope so. The high water should bring in a good push of fish.


Agreed...the rain may halt the fishing for a coupla 3 days...but it will bring in loads of new fish...


----------



## BFG

> Will the river completely blow up for the weekend?


It won't "blow up" but it'll rise, and probably enough to keep guys off of Bluegrass. 

Forecast for next week has a lot of rain in it too...she's gonna go up, and that is a good thing. Wouldn't mind seeing it at 585' or so for a few days.


----------



## Flathead76

Just got back from fishing bluegrass. Was around the center section of the island. I literally did not have a person 150 yards from me in either direction. This wind right now makes it pretty much unfishable. The only reason that I decided to fish is because I have not fished this year. Just had to go through the motions.


----------



## zaza9683

Flathead is the current bad today? Was planning on going up by Jerome in about an hour


----------



## BFG

Jerome road today would be like standing in the wind tunnel at the test track.


----------



## jiggin'fool

9Left said:


> Agreed...the rain may halt the fishing for a coupla 3 days...but it will bring in loads of new fish...


Well my friend and I will be there Friday thru Sunday no matter what... A few years ago I fished the river a day after it rose 5 ft in one day... Didn't do any good the first day but got limits both the other days... Lol we will make do and have fun practicing my knot tying if the fish aren't biting!


----------



## Flathead76

zaza9683 said:


> Flathead is the current bad today? Was planning on going up by Jerome in about an hour


Besides the wind practacally making it impossible to get a drift the river is in perfect conditions.


----------



## fisherboy

Everything except the wind was nice, Came ahead on jigs & weights which was nice. 2 legal, 2 not. At BW.


----------



## midoh39

How do you guys think the river will be on Sunday with the incoming rain? This will be my first chance to get up there. Thanks in advance for any info


----------



## bassmaster419

Ill be there sunday reguardless might not be able to get to blue grass but high water areas should be good  but the high water should bring in a good run with the warmer temps weve had

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## eyes1501

Does anybody know the "normal" elevation of the river?


----------



## Jmsteele187

580ft above sea level.


----------



## fishhunt87

Fished from sunrise until 1pm. Caught one on my second cast on a black and red jig and then nothing until 1030am when I caught the 2nd and 3rd on nearly consecutive casts on a white jig. Gave it a couple more hours but couldn't manage that last fish. Had a few more on but they felt like snags and got off while bringing them in.


----------



## Sarge189

Nice Catch, thinking about rolling up on Saturday Morning just depends on high the river gets.


----------



## HatersGonnaHate

Sarge189 said:


> Nice Catch, thinking about rolling up on Saturday Morning just depends on high the river gets.


sarge you probably shouldnt bother. Its going to be ridiculously high this weekend. Way about even fishable level for even white st and orleans


----------



## bitemybait

My buddy and I are planing on coming up on Saturday. I saw one post saying not even bother. I was just wondering what everyone's thoughts were? Don't wanna drive close to 3 hours to not even be able to fish. Thanks for the information


----------



## Rod&Reel-Bow&Arrow

Don't even bother, river is predicted to get above 588. She won't be fishable until next week.


----------



## snow on top

The River is up about 5.5 feet from yesterday and temp down to 40 degrees
Ft Wayne is up about 12 ft..I would not drive very far to fish today


----------



## Sarge189

Thanks my friend i will have to play sick next week and roll up on Wed or Thursday, I have about a 2hr drive. Keep me posted on water conditions if you can.

Sarge
82nd Airborne Division and 11th Special Forces Group
1983-1992


----------



## BFG

Make plans to fish next Saturday and Sunday. We are getting another inch+ of rain on Monday.


----------



## roger23

White St today


----------



## roger23

Side Cut Today


----------



## roger23

Ft Meigs Today


----------



## roger23

Maple St Today


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman

I got my 4oz. bottom bouncer rolling through there with a 9ft. leader, good bite tightlinin' today! But really why would a walleye wanna get anywhere near that... oh wait


----------



## HatersGonnaHate

Why would anyone be dumb enough to fish today let alone bring a boat out there with the ripping current and debris


----------



## fisherboy

I actually saw a guy with 2 WE this morning leaving White St. Wonder if he had them stached fr last night. Amazining with that current


----------



## trapperjon

HatersGonnaHate said:


> Why would anyone be dumb enough to fish today let alone bring a boat out there with the ripping current and debris


+1.... i'm sure the same was happening at Maumee as it was at fremont, huge trees and stumps (and other crap) heading towards the lake. I hope the boaters got home ok, that could turn ugly.... quick.


----------



## Lundy

Everyone gets to do as they choose, but the guy standing up in the back of that boat with no life jacket, in that current and 40 deg water is one slip away from his wife paying of their house with his life insurance policy


----------



## tsproperty

Wow. That is pretty hardcore. Those guys are for real. Only thing to make it more intense would be to scrap the gas motor row the boat.


----------



## GasFish26

What size weight do you guys use for the c rig?




Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Jmsteele187

GasFish26 said:


> What size weight do you guys use for the c rig?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Depends on the water level and current. 3/8ths to 3/4oz.


----------



## MasterKraft

fisherboy said:


> I actually saw a guy with 2 WE this morning leaving White St. Wonder if he had them stached fr last night. Amazining with that current


If he was a tall asian guy I fished next to him all morning all I caught was logs and branches. Had to throw 1.5 oz lead so atnleast I got a workout. We did see a deer go floatin by.


----------



## roger23

Water is up 2.5 ft from yesterday 11.37 at Waterville today .Thursday it was 3.67.


----------



## MasterKraft

You wait all year for this and old mother nature still cant give us a break. It is not any fun staying home when I should be fishin but after yesterday I think I can wait a couple days. I am sure there are some out of towners that gotta try it so best of luck to ya.


----------



## crittergitter

Lundy said:


> Everyone gets to do as they choose, but the guy standing up in the back of that boat with no life jacket, in that current and 40 deg water is one slip away from his wife paying of their house with his life insurance policy


You're assuming he's smart enough to have life insurance.......and a wife.


----------



## hiddenlake

I'm guessing a week


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## roger23

Ramps Today


----------



## roger23

Parking lot


----------



## roger23

Buttonwood today


----------



## DeathFromAbove

We are supposed to get another inch of rain on Monday. River could go to 591 or 12-13 at Waterville. And yet there will be guys out there.


----------



## sandrone

Was at Maumee this past Tuesday thru Thursday and guys were pulling their limit in early am. This was before the rain came in. My guess is it will be a couple weeks before fishing will be back to normal. The run hasn't started yet.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## wall-e

How can you talk about limits then say the run hasnt started yet? Once the water gets back down to about 584 limits will soon follow. The fish are there, its just too high of water.


----------



## sandrone

The question was when do we think the first limit will be caught. The limit is 4 fish a day. Everyday I was there someone caught 4 fish. When the run starts there will be many catching their limit but it was very few limits being caught at this point.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## spikeg79

DeathFromAbove said:


> We are supposed to get another inch of rain on Monday. River could go to 591 or 12-13 at Waterville. *And yet there will be guys out there.*


Stupid is as stupid does


----------



## Redhunter1012

The males were rolling with the females on Wednesday, so some of them are doing their thing


----------



## rutnut245

Whether or not the river goes down, they're still gonna spawn. If it stays up it's gonna suck but it's happened before. They were doing their thing big time when I was there last week.


----------

